# Calphalon Seconds?



## profxfiles (Jul 31, 2009)

I know I can go to cookwareandmore for All-Clad seconds, but does anyone know of a comparable place for Calphalon seconds?

Thanks!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

No idea where you are but there's a store at the Birch Run outlet (Mi) that sells Calphalon seconds. If you know what you want they do ship.

Chef's Outlet
989-624-1220


----------



## profxfiles (Jul 31, 2009)

Very cool--their prices are REALLY good! Thank you!


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

You bet! I have bought a lot from them over the years. Just a few months ago I bought an 8 quart stock pot for $30 (In the store they have some item on a super sale deal almost every week). I mentioned that the finish had come of my old Calphalon pot. The clerk suggested I send it back to Calphalon because even the seconds get the factory warranty! I never would have thought of that so I gave it a try and sent it in. A few weeks later I received a brand new 8 quart stock pot in the mail. I was very pleased with that deal.
I hope you find what you need there.

Dave


----------



## profxfiles (Jul 31, 2009)

SO far, so good! I wish I could order from them on-line, but no biggie. They have the tri-ply 4.5 quart saucepan on sale for $50--the cheapest I can find it anywhere is is about $130, and tri-ply is my thing right now, so I am psyched... :crazy:


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I saw the tri-ply last time I was in there. It all looked like really nice.


----------

